# Cystitis in early pregnancy



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, 

I checked back a fair few pages and couldn't find this topic, so here goes...

I am 9+1 and have all the symptoms of cystitis.  I am going to go to the docs and get checked out but I have heard it increases miscarriage risk.  I am now paranoid.  Do you have any words of advice?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

just keep drinking plenty, if your sample comes back positive, your dr will give you some antibiotics,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------

